# FFBC Primavera Century



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Video report from the 40th Anniversary Primavera Century


----------



## curiousmike (Apr 4, 2012)

Really cool, thanks for posting.
I'll have to give it a go next year.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

nice video!

how and what did you use to record it?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Another great video Stanley - you're getting even more stable with the on-bike panning.. nice! Any chance you'll be at the DMD to re-ride some of these roads?


----------



## Vaughn231 (Apr 24, 2012)

nice video!


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice video.
You got me on the Palomares climb.....


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Gopro hand held.


----------

